# Cedar creek Wma



## woody10 (Sep 24, 2017)

Are there any of the regulars on here? I was hearing the deer herd was down. Curious if it's coming back


----------



## trad bow (Sep 24, 2017)

Depends on the area. Overall down but a couple areas seem to be up. Ride thru daily but see most deer on south side toward 129.


----------



## woody10 (Sep 24, 2017)

trad bow said:


> Depends on the area. Overall down but a couple areas seem to be up. Ride thru daily but see most deer on south side toward 129.



thanks!! I'm sure its nice to live close by ive sure seen some fine animals off of it.


----------

